# Got a clean kill today.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I killed it. It is dead. I am not going to eat it though! lol.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

You should eat it. I bet it tastes like chicken with a little pepper


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

got 2 of those today


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Try sauteing in butter!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> You should eat it. I bet it tastes like chicken with a little pepper


I agree with USAS, but no meat in it, only SKIN


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Just watch out for bones, jeff


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh i shot one of those birds today they are very rare!


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Season opens here in about two weeks. I CAN hardly wait.
frosty2


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Slingshot art !


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That must have been challenging...


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

You can live off it, but it tastes like @#$%!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

you *sure* Its actualy dead ?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

You're meant to consume its guts...


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Ohh..i know these kind of birds! They are easy to hit because they can't fly!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I know a guy that eats these all the time JAWS form the Bond movies..... Good Bye Mr Bond


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi the way you shot it up, I think you sould look out for the lead content first befor you eat it or not


----------

